# Headboat close to Jacksonville , NC



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, all, 

My Family and I are going to Jacksonville, NC this coming July 4th for our vacation. What type of fish can be caught in July ? Can anyone suggest a good head boat in that area ? We are looking for some good fishing activities not the kind for tourist.

Thank you in advance !!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to Morehead City and take the Continental Shelf, Carolina Princess or Capt. Stacy IV. These will run $65-$75 for a half day or $100-125 for a full day per person. Or you can take an inshore trip for reds, trout and flounder. Allen Jernigan www.breadmanventures.com Ricky Kellum www.speckledspecialist.com Eddie Sewell www.fisheadcharter.com Rob Hall www.hallemincharters.com Rob Koraly www.sandbarsafari.com These will run $300 for a half day and $400 for 3/4 day. Most can take 2-4 with the cost divided by the anglers.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks SPECKHUNTER !


----------

